# Can anyone identify this clock movement?



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This is from my cherished MOD quartz Chronometer from 1983.

It has started to lose about 15 mins/day and no, its isnt the battery!!

Looking to buy a replacement movement....

It is German and bears a logo and the words " 990 Quartz"

It also has a stop/start switch for syncing the seconds hand..

I have tried to photograph it but am not skilled in the art!!

Thanks

Roger


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

This may be of help.

https://mb.nawcc.org/threads/vintage-german-quartz-movement-identification.69409/


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

brummie1875 said:


> This may be of help.
> 
> https://mb.nawcc.org/threads/vintage-german-quartz-movement-identification.69409/


 Thanks for the lead...useful...Now the big problem is finding one!

Thanks again.

Roger


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Roger said:


> Thanks for the lead...useful...Now the big problem is finding one!
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Roger


 I will have a browse when I get back from my appointment this evening.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

it may be the kind of mvt. that can be replaced with an after market type. vin


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks again, everyone.

Roger


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Junghans quartz clock movements are available from Amazon depending on shaft size there is also Cousins who have some different movements it may be worth a phone call to them to see if they can assist. :thumbsup: .


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

No luck so far with an original movement.

AS a tempy measure I have fitted a radio-controlled movement from Cousins.

Roger


----------



## Pete from York (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi Roger - did you ever get it sorted? I have just purchased a mixed bunch of all sorts of odds and ends and there is a 990 Quart movement - looks exactly the same as your picture and this one looks like it is brand new complete with rubber washer to go between movement and face it also has a shiny new slotted nut.

Not sure why but i cant seem to insert a picture.


----------



## Adrian S (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi Pete. Do you still have the 990 movement. I'm also looking for one

Adrian


----------

